# Site Mistake



## Moogey

Hi,

If you go to translate something from Italian to English here on WR and you want to click to get the Italian definition, when it splits the window and shows the DeMauro site with the definition, the button (to get an _Italian_ definition) says "Buscar"... for Italian it should be "Cerca" 

Just a small little mistake...

-M


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

It says cerca for me...


----------



## Moogey

MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> It says cerca for me...



That's because you didn't click "Definition", which will create a frame of DeMauro's site on it. See? http://www.wordreference.com/it/definition/frames.asp?it=ciao

-M


----------



## lsp

When the dropdown next to the text field says E-I or I-E, it changes from Buscar to Cerca.


----------



## Moogey

lsp said:
			
		

> When the dropdown next to the text field says E-I or I-E, it changes from Buscar to Cerca.


Huh? Did you click the link? It says "Buscar"

I have the impression you two didn't read my post carefully enough and are thinking about E-I and I-E translations.

-M


----------



## cuchuflete

Here's the issue:






[/URL][/IMG]


It will be added to the 'to do' list.

Thanks for advising us.

Cuchu


----------



## Moogey

Thank you cuchu,

I think this quite small issue was blown up to more than it's worth.

-M


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks Moogey!

I've fixed it.

Errors like this for Spanish or French are reported promptly, but for Italian it always seems to take about six months (seven in this case).  I wonder why...

Thanks again!
Mike


----------

